# Can't find Catch up



## Miss L Toe (31 July 2012)

Am I the only person struggling with the olympics videos, I want to watch yesterdays sailing.. can't find Catch up at all!


----------



## Miss L Toe (31 July 2012)

It is right under results!


----------

